# Looking for new friends in Adelaide



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, were new to this site, heading to Adelaide in October and looking to get in touch with others in the hope of building a newer and better life.

I, Sinead (34) am a Project Manager, John (40) is a general plumber and our daughter is 11.

Were easy going, friendly and reliable and oh my god this is sounding like a lonely hearts add so I guess on that note its best to leave it there! lol


Be good to hear from others heading in the same direction and of course those already there


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Skineadie, 

We're in SE South Australia and we looked at groups that we wanted to join in our area before we even arrived  For South Australia there is a website Organisations A-Z | SAcommunity - Connecting Up Australia which lists services and organisations. From that we found clubs we were interested in visited them when we got here. 

We joined Toastmasters, Rotary and my husband joined a Vintage and Veteran car club. The Rotary club has been very good to us over the 3 years we've been members. 

Hope you find something to suit you. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sheclisamtriimi (Nov 6, 2010)

Skineadie said:


> Hi, were new to this site, heading to Adelaide in October and looking to get in touch with others in the hope of building a newer and better life.
> 
> I, Sinead (34) am a Project Manager, John (40) is a general plumber and our daughter is 11.
> 
> ...


Hi Sinead, 
New to this site myself. We applying for 176, hoping to go to adelaide also but at moment we only have skills assessment in, preparing state sponsorship while awaiting results of skills assessment, so a bit to go here. Hubby is a construction manager and I am a nurse. We are looking for the visa through him. We have 3 kiddies 6, 3, 1yr old. We from Ireland, and things getting too difficult here, future for kids very unpredictable with this recession we are in. It is something we have thought about for a long time but now it is something we need to do, but also looking forward to it.
Thats great ye have a date, how long did it take for ye to get the visa?

Sheila


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry if I mislead anyone, we don't have a date as yet were being positive in our thinking! 
Same as for us here about the recession
The process can take anything from 9-18 mths. I know people who waited anything from 6-14 months start to finish! My brother was the 6 months!
Thanks for the group info, we'll def look into that!
Where abouts in Ireland are you??

And of course Adelaide also. What suburb are you living in?

Sinead


----------



## AMCD82 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm a 28 yo (soon to increase by a year!!) who has just moved to Adelaide 5 weeks ago. I was living interstate for almost two years prior to that. I've moved here without knowing anyone and hence the key challenge will be creating a social network for myself. So far so good though in terms of impressions of Adelaide, people tend to be helpful and friendly. Been surprised by the level of interest in the Irish accent which suggests there are far less Irish here than other parts of Australia. I never got such a recepetion in previous two years even though I was regional NSW. 
I've moved into Glenelg and really happy with it. Really nice area, close to city (tram runs here) and next to good beaches and restaurants, shops etc. As it's only me, I got a really good one bed place but of course it is probably a lot more expensive for a family. While Adelaide is much cheaper than the other main Australian cities, it often still feels expensive. 

Anyway if I can be of any assistance, feel free to ask.


----------



## ruthie40 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi sheila....we too are applying for a 176 visa thru my hubby....and we too have sent our assessment to victoria,melbourne....they said 4 weeks maybe 7 weks worse case getting our yes or no but hubby also has to do a skype interview also!!!! Our agent says state sponsership is next and you said ur preparing things for that?? Plez help and tell me exactly wat we should be getting ready?? we are haeding hopefully to adelaide....we have 2 kids daughter is 3 and our son is 22....(big gap)...lol...we live in celbridge,kildare and its nice to hear from someone who is in de same boat....nice to be able to share expierences,so if ya wud like my e-mail that wud be great,Ruth.


----------



## ruthie40 (Feb 6, 2011)

sheclisamtriimi said:


> Hi Sinead,
> New to this site myself. We applying for 176, hoping to go to adelaide also but at moment we only have skills assessment in, preparing state sponsorship while awaiting results of skills assessment, so a bit to go here. Hubby is a construction manager and I am a nurse. We are looking for the visa through him. We have 3 kiddies 6, 3, 1yr old. We from Ireland, and things getting too difficult here, future for kids very unpredictable with this recession we are in. It is something we have thought about for a long time but now it is something we need to do, but also looking forward to it.
> Thats great ye have a date, how long did it take for ye to get the visa?
> 
> Sheila


Hi sheila...im new here too and jus left a post for youruth


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

so theres not much between us then.

Isn't it heart ache the wondering and waiting????
Where abouts in Ireland are you?


----------



## sheclisamtriimi (Nov 6, 2010)

Skineadie said:


> so theres not much between us then.
> 
> Isn't it heart ache the wondering and waiting????
> Where abouts in Ireland are you?


Hi Sinead + Ruth.

We are in Johnstown Bridge in Kildare. We are prob 4 weeks waiting on resuts of skill assessment at the moment. Hubby is doing IELTS english exam in March and we have a questionnaire we have to complete to sell ourselves lol to the state. The questionnaire is all to do with finances, reasons for picking SA and research around work options. 

We are not sure what suburb we are going to look at, we have friends in Adelaide that we will go to initially, and pick somewhere from there. Have been looking at house prices etc but think till we get there it will be hard to decide where, or maybe work will dictate that. 

Why was you hubby doing a Skype interview Ruth? is that for a job? We are going to the EXPO in the RDS on the 13th March to see what we can get from there. 

Sinead we were hoping to be over there before christmas, so have my oldest sorted with a school for feb. 

Ruth ill send my email address through private
Sinead where are you?
Sheila


----------



## ruthie40 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi girls....hubby has to do skype exam/interview as part of vetassess process,he rang victoria univercity on thurs nite and they told him 2 weeks for skype but F***er is ****ting it,scared in case he messes it up!Hopefully after that we get an answer fairly soon then its state sponership and then visa....wish we had more time,everything has to be lodged before june 31st deadline!!!Im slowly turning into an alcoholic wit de stress...lol....


----------



## AMCD82 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi skineadie, only received the message you sent there and I don't know how to reply privately which you seemed to send the message. I am a lecturer at one of the unis here in Adelaide, I took a job at another interstate uni two years ago and then applied for this when it became available. I'm currently on a sponsored 457 visa but about to go the Permanent Residency route as well. It was very quick for me to be processed because of my job and the sponser.


----------



## JDavenport (Jul 9, 2009)

After I spoke to a friend in Adelaide, she said that there is a friends group in Adelaide for new comers to Aus, as well as expats and just social gatherings. They have a website - when I get the link I'll post it on here. You may find it useful


----------



## sheclisamtriimi (Nov 6, 2010)

JDavenport said:


> After I spoke to a friend in Adelaide, she said that there is a friends group in Adelaide for new comers to Aus, as well as expats and just social gatherings. They have a website - when I get the link I'll post it on here. You may find it useful


That would be great, fair play


----------



## JDavenport (Jul 9, 2009)

And here it is

Meetups near Adelaide - Meetup


----------



## suzer (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm in Adelaide as well - have been here for about 3 years, and run an expat group with 400+ members. We have regular meet ups, but feel free to join up to ask questions as well!
Suzer

Seems I can't post links, but you can find us at [edited by moderator - taking people away from this forum] on Facebook


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

Guys I. Am sorry for the late response, not been on here in a few weeks as been stuck in paper work. Thankfully it's done now and hope to hear some test dates soon, John is doing the plumbing assessment.

Were in high Wycombe, I'm a plastic (so I hear!!!) mums Kerry, dads Galway and a fine mix I am too lol, johns English.
Were heading to Adelaide (fingers crossed) as soon as we can get our hands on the visa! Brother in law, wife and 2 kids have been there 6 years now. We went 3 years ago for 2 months and it was lovely! Guys there is a reason that were heading that direction!!! It's blissful!

Xx


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

Suzer
Your link got deleted by the site, can you mail me at [personal email removed from post for your own protection - this can be sent through the private message system]? I don't think you can post outside links or emails on here! Just tried and it was deleted hence why I wrote my email like that xx


----------



## suzer (Mar 10, 2011)

Skineadie said:


> Suzer
> Your link got deleted by the site, can you mail me at skineadie at rocketmail dot com? I don't think you can post outside links or emails on here! Just tried and it was deleted hence why I wrote my email like that xx



Yes- really really shameful that suggesting a group to others that would enable them to meet 400+ other expats in the area they live in, would get deleted:/ I will be contacting the site owner to complain that a moderator has done this. I mean honestly, what is the point of forums like this if not to help people connect!

I will email you.

[advertising removing by moderator].


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

suzer said:


> Yes- really really shameful that suggesting a group to others that would enable them to meet 400+ other expats in the area they live in, would get deleted:/ I will be contacting the site owner to complain that a moderator has done this. I mean honestly, what is the point of forums like this if not to help people connect!
> 
> I will email you.


Please read the forum rules. Links to other expat sites that take members away from this site are NOT allowed. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## suzer (Mar 10, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> Please read the forum rules. Links to other expat sites that take members away from this site are NOT allowed.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


I've contacted the site owner. Having more than one expat social group, virtual or not, is a necessity for expats Karen. Belonging to one does not preclude belonging to another.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

:focus:


----------



## suzer (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad to at least see the link to the meet up groups - know the organiser of one of these and it seems to be going well.


----------



## Mumto2 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Skype Interview*



ruthie40 said:


> Hi sheila....we too are applying for a 176 visa thru my hubby....and we too have sent our assessment to victoria,melbourne....they said 4 weeks maybe 7 weks worse case getting our yes or no but hubby also has to do a skype interview also!!!! Our agent says state sponsership is next and you said ur preparing things for that?? Plez help and tell me exactly wat we should be getting ready?? we are haeding hopefully to adelaide....we have 2 kids daughter is 3 and our son is 22....(big gap)...lol...we live in celbridge,kildare and its nice to hear from someone who is in de same boat....nice to be able to share expierences,so if ya wud like my e-mail that wud be great,Ruth.


Hi Ruthie40,

I just wondered did your husband have his interview via skype with Vic University yet. We have our docs sent in since 22nd Feb but not heard anything yet. Oh is electrician so we are hoping to get in before 1st July changes. I phoned on thursday night and Jane said she would follow it up and give priority but still not heard anything.


----------

